# New here with a question



## Kevlar (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a tusk blade and tubes winch operated. I am looking at a hydro power pivot made by American Mfg. It is an Eagle Brand. I am wondering if the Tusk and the Eagle are all in the same and if the Pivot will bolt up with few modifications.

Any help please.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

The last I knew, they were the same. I bought the "Tusk" system, and it came with the "Eagle" stickers on the back of the blade and on the tube. It looks exactly like the Eagle on my sons ATV. I contacted Eagle at that time I bought it and they confirmed that they are the same. 

However, to be sure, you should contact them and make sure that the Hydro Power will connect up to the specific one you have.


----------

